# Help me I dentify if my guppy is pregnant



## paki_sid (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey 

I have attached a photo of my guppy. if people who have experience can identify if my guppy is pregnant or not.








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]
You can also see pictures in the gallery:

My guppies 1
My guppies 2
My guppies 3

Cheers--

*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, very pregnant


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1


yep

basically with guppies if you have a female, it is pregnant.

Specifically those are definately.

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes i agree with the consensus!

ANd they are lovely ladies too!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Just a fwiw

I can remember my first tanks with gupies and how I went to lengths to protect all the babies. with varying degrees of success.

Then when I started planted tanks I relaxed and to my surprise the fry hid in the plants and did remarkably well. So much so that the tank in a few months build up a large and more or less stable population that lasted for years and years.

I even routinely harvested some and gave them away.

Still that's just me and my

.02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> Yes i agree with the consensus!
> 
> ANd they are lovely ladies too!


+1


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Any second now!


----------



## Farpy3 (Jan 11, 2012)

paki_sid said:


> Hey
> 
> I have attached a photo of my guppy. if people who have experience can identify if my guppy is pregnant or not.
> 
> ...


Very much so. The female will develop a large dark color area on her bottom like she has to ____ and can't.


----------

